

FBI Computers Crunch Numbers in Their Sleep (2010) - gorillafarmHD
http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2010/january/grid_012210

======
angersock
tl,dr: FBI has turned its workstations in some offices into a botnet for their
own use.

